# Seems to be a universal problem.



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is a link I received this morning, Interesting to say the least.

http://www.treasury.gov.au/documents/1593/PDF/Elizabeth_Hart.pdf


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, we sure did take a lifesaving discovery and overuse it to death (literally).

One of the many frustrating aspects of overvaccinating is how many years the only protocol developed (that of the manufacturer: the entity profiting from the sale of the vaccines) was based on -- pretty much nothing.


Human kids too, IMHO ....


----------



## Anne Pridemore (Mar 20, 2010)

I am all for fewer needles in my dogs. Less is more IMO. Thanks for the interesting read.


----------

